# 6 year old suspended



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

6-year-old Michaela Boyd, a student at Matthews Elementary School in the Sikeston School District, received two days in-school detention for giving a friend a bag full of dirt.

After finding the bag much like the one disposable utensils come in, Michaela says she decided to make her friend a bag of goodies, "They said what did you make this out of. and what did you tell them. I said out of dirt. And what else. I made it with rocks, clover and dirt."

Her mom, Michele, says after Michaela put the mixture into the bag, she tied the top with a purple ponytail holder and gave it to her friend saying,"here's a bag of dirt."
After recess her friend gave the bag to her teacher. School administration determined that the bag of dirt and rocks was a look-alike drug simulating marijuana. They then sentenced Michaela to in-school detention under their anti-drug policy.

Heartland News spoke with superintendent Stephen Borgsmiller about what happened here on the playground last Tuesday and he says while he can not comment on this particular case given the childs age. He did tell me that after gathering all the information an assessment was made and now they are moving on.
Michaela will be moving on as well, with the drug infraction entered in her student record.

http://www.kfvs12.com/Global/story.asp?S=2919630


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL one of the best yet. clover resembling marijuana....


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

thats crazy!


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

you have to wonder what the teachers are smoking it might just be the real thing instead of the evil clover rock dirt that so many kids eat when they are little it so addicetive :twisted:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

OMG! :roll:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

The thing that got me was that they think a 6 year old would even understand what they were suspending her for. I can hear her now. Who is mary onya? And why am I in trouble for what she did.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm Sorry, But this is Just plain old fasion Bull#*%#,
What School's don;t have any real drug or gun problems so they have to think of the stupit crap to 
to get goverment money?
Tell you what, if I was in elementary school again, I would Have the hole country watching the news for crap I would do next..............
Why Do the Goverment people just LowJack Are Arses now and get it over with


----------

